# Our own Brian Rupnow in print!



## cfellows (Aug 18, 2009)

Just got my Sep/Oct Home Shop Machinist, opened it up, and, behold, our own Brian Rupnow is in print! Haven't read the article yet, but sure it will be enjoyable and entertaining!

By the way, this looks to be a particularly good issue. They are starting a multiple part series on Oxy-Acetyline torches which I plan to make the most of. And an article on making a larger, Logan cross-feed dial which I am also sorely in need of.

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes Chuck---People from all over North America are emailing me and congratulating me, and I haven't seen the darned article yet!!! I don't have a subscription to "Home Shop Machinist", and the Sept/Oct.2009 edition isn't on the news stands yet. George Bulliss called me about publishing the article over a year ago, and I knew it was coming out soon. I hope its a good article, and I am anxious to see it myself.---Brian


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 18, 2009)

Brian,

Congrats on the atricle...my copy just arrived today. Haven't read it all yet but will. Village press normally sends the author 6-7 complimentary copies of the magazine in which the article appears even if not a subscriber. I hope the poor economy hasn't stopped that so unless you normally buy one on the newsstand, give it a day or two and some copies may show up for free.

Its nice to see one of our own in print  :bow:

Regards,

Bill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats brian . Anxiously awaiting the magazine


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 18, 2009)

WOWSERS!!! I just received 6 copies in the mail from Village Press. They really did an excellent job on the article. As far as I can tell, nothing has been changed from the article as I sent it to them. The only change, and I was aware it would be made, is that they removed the border from my drawings, which is their standard procedure for published articles. Lots of step by step "in process" pictures, along with all my technical drawings. I am impressed all to Heck. All I can think of is that old song by Doctor Hook and the Medicine band about "Cover of the Rolling Stone"--"Gonna buy 6 copies for my mother!"----Brian


----------



## rake60 (Aug 18, 2009)

Congratulations Brian! Thm:

Rick


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 18, 2009)

Congratulations Brian...I need to run out and get a copy.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my copy !!!


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 18, 2009)

Congratulations Brian ....... well deserved imho,  :bow:

CC


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats Brian th_wav th_wav

 Ron


----------



## Maryak (Aug 19, 2009)

Congratulations Brian :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 19, 2009)

I called the local bookstore today where I normallly pick mine up and they aren't in yet. I will check back this weekend. Looking forward to reading your article Brian.


----------



## rudydubya (Aug 19, 2009)

Just got my copy yesterday, was happy to see a familiar name. Well done, Brian.  :bow:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 20, 2009)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for my copy !!!



Got my copy today !! Nice article Brian !! Congrats again !!! 

th_wav th_wav


----------



## tmuir (Aug 20, 2009)

I can only buy that magazine in one place in Perth and they airfreight it in but sell it for $19.95 
At that price it really needs to have something special in it for me to buy it as that is 2 1/2 times what I pay for ME and AME.
But I will try and make it into the shop to have a look for it next week.


----------



## Speedy (Aug 22, 2009)

congratulations Brian!!!  from a fellow canadian

where can I find machining mag's?
wouldnt mind looking at some, never see them.
now that I know a hmem member is in, I need to see :bow:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 22, 2009)

speedy Home shop machinist often has offers to get a free trail copy. you should just be able to go to the web site. If you like what you get you can subscribe. there is actualy several pubs in the family hsm projects in metal, live steam and digital machinist.
they should also be able to tell who sell the mag localy if you want to get one at a news stand the larger borders in the US usualy have them. 
the site appears down or I would send a link.
here is the link back up now.

http://www.homeshopmachinist.net/home?noredirect=true 
Tin


----------

